# more difficult than he thought



## LazyRach

Hola a tots!

Si vull dir en català  “it is more difficult than he thought”, dic “és més difícil que pensava” o “és més difícil que *no *pensava”?

De nou, no sé si estic pensant en la gramàtica francesa!

Gràcies,

Rachel


----------



## xupxup

*"És més difícil que pensava" a mi no em funciona, jo optaria per la segona: És més difícil que no pensava, o, és més difícil del que pensava.


----------



## Mei

Hola:

Jo diría: És més difícil del que es pensava.

A veure què diuen els altres.

Salut!

Mei


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Per qué tots omiteu la paraula "ell"? Es dir, per exemple, "És més difícil que no ell pensava" o "És més difícil del que ell pensava"?

Salut i gràcies.

Ant


----------



## Dixie!

Antpax said:


> Hola:
> 
> Per qué tots omiteu la paraula "ell"? Es dir, per exemple, "És més difícil que no ell pensava" o "És més difícil del que ell pensava"?
> 
> Salut i gràcies.
> 
> Ant



La primera no és possible. La segona és correcta  El pronom és opcional.


----------



## Antpax

Dixie! said:


> La primera no és possible. La segona és correcta  El pronom és opcional.


 
Gràcies Dixie.

Ant


----------



## Mei

Antpax said:


> Hola:
> 
> Per qué tots omiteu la paraula "ell"? Es dir, per exemple, "És més difícil que no ell pensava" o "És més difícil del que ell pensava"?
> 
> Salut i gràcies.
> 
> Ant



Hola jove:

Precisament he posat el "es" perquè fa referència a "ell". 

És més difícil del que (ell) es pensava.

Salut!

Mei


----------



## DeBarcelona

La manera normativa és: és més difícil que (ell) no pensava.

Tot i que no m'estranyaria gens que algunes persones diguessin "és més difícil que (ell) pensava", de la mateixa manera que hi ha gent que diu "aquest és més gros que aquell" i gent que diu "aquest és més gros que no aquell".

De totes maneres, molta gent (la majoria) diu "és més difícil de lo que pensava" que segurament és un castellanisme.


----------



## louhevly

DeBarcelona said:


> La manera normativa és: és més difícil que (ell) no pensava.



No segons el meu assessor lingüístic, que està d'acord amb la versió de la Mei: "és més difícil *del que* pensava".

Heus aquí més exemples del DIEC:

una octava més baixa del que correspondria
quan és més estreta del que cal.
ésser més calat del que és normal
una cosa més enllà del que s'havia convingut.
semblar (algú) més vell del que és.
abundar més enllà del que és necessari
invertir més temps del que cal
fer una cosa més tard del que cal



DeBarcelona said:


> De totes maneres, molta gent (la majoria) diu "és més difícil de lo que pensava" que segurament és un castellanisme.



"es más difícil de lo que pensava" deu ser la versió castellana de "és més difícil del que pensava".

Lou


----------



## DeBarcelona

Jo he llegit articles de lingüístes que diuen que és un castellanisme, tant si és amb "lo" com si és amb "el". Posar "el" en lloc de "lo" és disfressar un castellanisme com a cosa genuïnament catalana. Ara bé, segur segur no ho sé. Jo ho he llegit.

I hi ha una prova molt clara d'això: dir "el que" en aquests casos és fer servir "el" amb un valor quantitatiu, i, per tant, llavors hauries de poder dir una cosa com "mira el gran que s'ha fet el nen", la qual cosa és evident que és una còpia de la construcció "mira lo grande que se ha hecho en niño".


----------



## ernest_

DeBarcelona said:


> I hi ha una prova molt clara d'això: dir "el que" en aquests casos és fer servir "el" amb un valor quantitatiu



Podries explicar això del "valor quantitatiu"? Un (pro)nom que té "valor quantitatiu"? No ho havia sentit a dir mai.


----------



## DeBarcelona

No m'ho he inventat. És la manera com ho diuen els filòlegs. Expressa una quantitat.

I no és un pronom sinó un determinant.


----------



## ernest_

DeBarcelona said:


> No m'ho he inventat. És la manera com ho diuen els filòlegs. Expressa una quantitat.
> 
> I no és un pronom sinó un determinant.



No, si el que et deia és si ho pots explicar, això del "valor quantitatiu". Ho he buscat però no he trobat res.

Per exemple: "N'hi ha menys del que és normal".

Això és la mateixa construcció que deies que era un castellanisme o incorrecte. La pregunta és: per què és incorrecte, i com ho hauríem de dir doncs?


----------



## Xerinola

LazyRach said:


> Hola a tots!
> 
> Si vull dir en català “it is more difficult than he thought”, dic “és més difícil que pensava” o “és més difícil que *no *pensava”?
> 
> De nou, no sé si estic pensant en la gramàtica francesa!
> 
> Gràcies,
> 
> Rachel


 
Hola,
Jo diria: És més difícil del que (ell) es pensava.

Fins ara,
X:


----------



## DeBarcelona

Perdó, m'he equivocat. En diuen "valor intensiu".

He trobat un document interessant: http://www.racocat.net/index.php/LlenguaLiteratura/article/viewFile/22948/22782

"N'hi ha menys del que és normal". Aquesta sí que la veig bé.


----------

